# Pay and Benefits as CIC



## Calvillo (17 Nov 2016)

I am a CV in my son's Corps and through the CO I am in the process of enrolling as CIC. Once the process is done, I assume I would be commissioned as NCdt. Not that I am enrolling for the money, but what kind of pay and benefits can I expect as a CIC?


----------



## RedcapCrusader (17 Nov 2016)

Calvillo said:
			
		

> I am a CV in my son's Corps and through the CO I am in the process of enrolling as CIC. Once the process is done, I assume I would be commissioned as NCdt. Not that I am enrolling for the money, but what kind of pay and benefits can I expect as a CIC?



CF Pay Rates are available on the internet.

You're classified as a Reserve Officer, Class A.

CIC are special in that they have a MAXIMUM of 125 paid days a year, unless employed in a contract position (Class B). Which means, especially working with cadets, you'll have many days of work which will not be paid.

You will start at 99.12 per day. A day is classified as 6 hours or more of work. Which means if you work 6 hrs or 24hrs, you get 99.12; There is no overtime.

If you work less than 6hrs, you get a half-day; or $49.56. Most of your pay will be half-days.

You will not be provided any benefits, again, unless you are employed in a contract position.

Your CO should have probably explained this to you... Oh well.


----------



## Northalbertan (22 Nov 2016)

CIC have a maximum of 25 days per year unless your the CO, they get 35 days per year.  Any courses you take or some RDAs would be in addition to your 25 days.


----------



## mariomike (22 Nov 2016)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> CIC are special in that they have a MAXIMUM of 125 paid days a year,





			
				Northalbertan said:
			
		

> CIC have a maximum of 25 days per year unless your the CO, they get 35 days per year.





			
				ags281 said:
			
		

> HOWEVER, CIC officers get paid a maximum of 23 days a year for regular squadron/corps work (10 more days for CO's).





			
				HULK_011 said:
			
		

> Last time I was in cadets, CIC officers received 80% of the pay of Regular Force, the same as any reserve component, and get paid  I believe a maximum of 28 days in the year... The rest of that is completely volunteer time, including all the additional gas they incur to travel, and any extra time off they have to take from work.





			
				Teeps74 said:
			
		

> CIC officers have rather extreme limits on payable hours placed on them (I cannot remember the exact number of days, but I do know it is less then CL A Reserve, 16 days a month).





			
				Fiera said:
			
		

> At that, a CIC Officer is entitled to 25 days per year of local HQ training, with additional remuneration possible for attending courses or being employed at a Cadet Summer Training Center.





			
				quadrapiper said:
			
		

> The vast majority are paid 25 days per year on Class A, 30 for corps/squadron COs, plus any courses.



"The old terms of service consited of 20 days per year and after the study was boosted to 23 days per year for corp officers and 33 days for unit CO's."
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28667.235;wap

"CIC at corps level are paid up to 25 days per year (the CO up to 35) [Ref: CATO 21-03]."
https://army.ca/forums/threads/106610.30;wap2

"CIC is paid around 23 days per year"
http://army.ca/forums/threads/70389.10;wap2

etc...

CIC days per year
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+cic+maximum+days&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=Ahg0WKSNKKaC8Qe7gJzoAQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+cic+%22days+per+year%22


----------

